# FMA Instructor Salute!!!!



## Guro Harold (Nov 1, 2001)

Hello Everyone,

Why not take the time to salute and so respect to all the FMA instructors and black belts that have influenced you in your training.  I think that this could be a great way to recognize the people who have given so much to us in our training.  We should be coming together as the rest of the US instead of coming apart.

So here is my partial, non-political salute to those FMA instructors who have helped, influenced, or inspired me in no particular order:

Guro David Ng
Guro Roland Rivera
The Late GM Remy Presas
GM Rick Ward
GM Ray Dionaldo
Master Chuck Gauss
Master Roland Dantes
Master Jeff Delaney
Master Dan Inosanto
Datu Tim Hartman
GM Bobby Toboada
Master Ken Smith

:asian:


----------



## Icepick (Nov 2, 2001)

Tim Hartman
Remy Presas
Ted Buot
Maung Gyi
Rocky Pasiwk
Fran Regner
George Harris
with a nod to Chuck Gauss, who helped me survive Renegade's onslaught at the 2000 Michigan camp.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 2, 2001)

Remy Presas
Ted Buot
Dr. Gyi
Huk Planas
Ric "Bong Sun" Jornales

Thank you for knowledge and friendship!

:cheers: :drinkbeer :angel:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 16, 2002)

AS for myslef I would say

GrandMaster Louis Lagarejos and Master George Chartier of Sikaran 
Grandmaster Daniel K. Pai of Pai Lum
Grandmaster Parker Kenpo


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 16, 2002)

People I've trained with who've inspired me:

Sensei Charles Kindall III
Guro Aldon Asher
Guro Andrew Zavalla
William Severs


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Remy Presas
> *



The Professor--much missed.



> *
> Ric "Bong Sun" Jornales
> *



Great guy.

I would add Mr. Hartman of course. I'd also say thanks to Terry Wareham for many years of great camps.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 16, 2002)

Whoops! Dopey me!  I forgot this thread was on _FMA_ instructors.  Then I'd have to say:

Guro Aldon Asher
Guro Andrew Zavalla
GM Ray Dionaldo*
Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc*
Grand Tuhon Bo Sayoc*

*=via Asher and Zavalla

I think Dan Inosanto is an influence to most, if not all of us 

Cthulhu


----------

